# de l'utilité de muscler un mac mini powerpc G4



## kant01 (28 Septembre 2014)

bonjour a tous!

je viens de recuperer mon vieux mac mini (1,25 GHz powerpc g4, 256Mo SDRAM, tourne avec osx 10.4.11) qui bien que volontaire me semble s'essouffler tres vite. je sais que je peux passer la ram a 1Go et augmenter la taille du DD pour pas trop cher mais je me demande si cela vaut le coup... et sur quel OS tourner...

si vous avez des conseils, mes oreilles sont grandes ouvertes!


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

L'OS max pour ta machine c'est Leopard, mais je ne pense pas que tu devrais l'installer.
Par contre, passer à 1 Go de RAM, ça oui, c'est une bonne idée.

Mais la machine est quand même aujourd'hui totalement dépassée, donc limite les frais !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2014)

+1
commence par monter la RAM
256 Mo c'est très très peu , surtout aujourdhui
( en 2014 la ram se mesure non pas en Mo mais en Gigas, très courant d'avoir 8 ou 16 gigas , on ne parle pas du dernier mac pro qui lui  peut avoir 128 gigas de ram )
_______________
ce type de barrette
1 - 184-pin PC-2700 DDR333 SDRAM 

ou à la rigueur 
PC-3200   qui fonctionnera mais limité à la cadence 333MHZ


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Septembre 2014)

J'ai un mini G4 1.5 Ghz (le dernier mini en G4) avec 1 Go de ram et DD 80 Gb.

Tu peut mettre 1 giga de ram mais ça ne sert pas en grand chose.

Le CPU sature bien avant la ram (lire : mettre une barette de 512 et non 1 Giga)
La carte vidéo est antique ...
Le disque dur est bien trop lent (ça peut être utile de passer à 7200t avec plus de cache)

Tu ne pourras pas lire de vidéo avec flash, la navigation sur internet sera extrêmement lente (lire : moins rapide qu'avec un iPhone 3GS)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas lire de vidéo avec flash, l


inexact
il y a la bidouille du flash player modifié
 c'est mieux que rien du tout
( mais selon video et definition ca sera fluide ou saccadé)


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Septembre 2014)

Il est vrais que je me suis peut être mal exprimé, je voulais dire, de façon fluide et sans saccade (ie : agréable)

Cependant tous ce que j'avance est exacte (sauf si je le précise que je ne suis pas sûr), car je viens de tester. La bidouille pour avoir flash player à jour mouais, ça met juste à jour les numéros de version, tu reste en FP 10.

http://lowendmac.com/2012/hack-allows-powerpc-macs-to-access-flash-11-content/

Même avec Mactubes, seul le 144p est fluide en plein écran (22" 1680*1050). Le 240p est lisible mais pas en plein écran.

http://macapps.sakura.ne.jp/mactubes/index_en.html

De plus j'ai le mac mini qui à 64 mo de vram et pas 32 comme tous les autres mini G4 donc sincèrement à moins d'utiliser un vieux 15 ou 17" en 1024*768. Flash il faut oublier.

La vidéo en HTML5 c'est un peut mieux mais ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard.

Tout ce qui est 720p/1080p on oublie, bien que j'ai réussi à lire un MKV 720p sous VLC sans saccade.

Voila


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2014)

entirement d'accord


----------

